# East of Atlanta - Near Crawfordville



## wcmagee (Jul 4, 2017)

Couple of openings for the upcoming season.  
Hunting Club, Taliaferro County with deer and turkey. Approximately 1100 acres. Camp sites, cook house, food plots, lots of hardwoods, pines thinned 2011. 47 acre clear cut and replanted 2014. No drugs or alcohol. Children/Grandchildren allowed. $650/TBD
Call Craig – 770-428-3214 or Joe 770-881-5288 or Bob 770-436-4391 - email craigmagee@bellsouth.net

Our roster is full for this hunting season.


----------



## TShanks1981 (Jul 20, 2017)

Email sent.


----------



## Cacciatore (Aug 18, 2017)

Email Sent


----------



## wcmagee (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank everyone for their interest.  We have filled the roster for this season.

Good hunting to everyone.

Craig


----------

